# Oh no, another " I'm shooting low" Post



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

I've searched but haven't found a solution yet.
I shoot TTF. Today I shot some paper after watching an aiming video from Gamekeeper John. My grouping is decent and on center but all my shots are a couple of inches low, shot from about 5 feet from the catch box.
After searching,I've tried these things:
1) Checked to see if I'm canting the forks. I even played around with canting them on purpose but it didn't bring my grouping up.
2) I tried lowering my head over the bands more.That made the bands look like they weren't lined up.
3) I tried shortening the bands an inch.
4) I tried shooting smaller ammo. ( This raised the grouping about an inch)
Just "aiming higher" will block out my target and my anchor is right under my jaw- it seems like I've maxed out lowering the anchor point. 
Oh- I also tried a semi butterfly with my cheek touching the band ,but then my grouping got sloppy.
Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You might try a frame that has " narrower forks. Or lower your ancor point


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

With the band over so the bottom is the top. If its shooting high - then there is a band irregularity...


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the responses

.


Ibojoe said:


> You might try a frame that has " narrower forks. Or lower your ancor point


This morning I tried again with my Scout which has the forks about 1/2" narrower than the Boyscout I've been shooting. Thanks for the suggestion- maybe I'll make a board cut with narrower forks than that and give it a try.
The problem with lowering the anchor point below my ear is that it turns into a "floating " anchor point.By exaggerating the anchor point lower ,I was able to get the grouping above the target. I'm trying to stay with a fixed anchor point for repeatability as I am a new shooter.



mattwalt said:


> With the band over so the bottom is the top. If its shooting high - then there is a band irregularity...


Thanks Matt . With this frame I would have to unband and physically switch the bands. I decided to just shoot the Scout instead to see if I had similar results. The results were similar so I'm guessing it's not the band set on the Boyscout. Good suggestion though!

I also thought it might be the way I'm holding the pouch. I took another group of shots being careful not to "speed bump ". It didn't seem to change things much.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What hand hold - thumb brace, hammer or pinch?

Saw a video last night on the simple shot site... http://simpleshot.academy/fork-hits/ Its about fork hits generally - but he gives good simple beginner shooting technique advice throughout...


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

Try a different stance, with the feet that is. That should help, I mean it helped me out a lot with my shooting. I am always experimenting here with my shooting trying to find that perfect position where I can get a perfect grouping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Bill,


Gamekeeper John uses small 3/8" ammo with high powered bands to elevate point of impact. The maxed out bands will keep a flat trajectory.
Keep in mind, a fraction of an inch at the shooter's anchor point has a huge influence at target. The length of a neck, position of the cheek, chin etc. Anatomy counts.
Smaller fork gap as already noted.
Look for a different aiming reference.

You can build up muscle memory for correction by using a two target method:

Draw an inch sized target on a larger paper. Aim it as OPTIMAL for you. Do not compensate or calculate just aim at the target and go for a tight group. Once you have a couple rounds draw a new target directly above your existing one. Make this new target OFFSET from the original one. Use the distance between your group average and the original target as a reference. Aim at the new target and check how it works. This way you can recognize the amount of correction you have to take. Once you have this distance and you fine tuned the two target method it's time to practice the offset without references. Start aiming at the original target and lift the frame into final position. Over time you will do this smoothly, almost unconscious. Quite didactic solution but you can keep control over the process and keep the confidence as well.

Just an option to give try 

Best regards,

Tremo


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> What hand hold - thumb brace, hammer or pinch?
> 
> Saw a video last night on the simple shot site... http://simpleshot.academy/fork-hits/ Its about fork hits generally - but he gives good simple beginner shooting technique advice throughout...


When I first got my Scout I followed Nathan's advice and shot OTT with a thumb supported grip. ( I grip the fork with my left hand , sideways grip btw)
Prior to this I had been watching Bill Hays Pocket Predator vid and wanted to try TTF. After shooting like Nathan suggested for a while I switched the bands to TTF. Shorty there after I went with the pinch grip , which is how I shoot now, left hand hold pinch grip. I haven't had a hand or fork hit but wouldn't have been surprised to get one when I was purposely canting the forks to see if it would correct the shot.



Js77 said:


> Try a different stance, with the feet that is. That should help, I mean it helped me out a lot with my shooting. I am always experimenting here with my shooting trying to find that perfect position where I can get a perfect grouping.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks , I will try that. I've tried a different stance in the past but that was more of a left/right problem. I definitely have to change something!


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> 
> Gamekeeper John uses small 3/8" ammo with high powered bands to elevate point of impact. The maxed out bands will keep a flat trajectory.
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely give it a try-


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Well since my anchor is basically my jaw/ earlobe and still too high,I had an idea to attach my anchor point to my shooting glasses hanging down below my ear.
These silly glasses got me on target,lol. I wonder if muscle memory would take over if I wore them enough?
Unfortunately the photos are rotated


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

SocalBill said:


> Well since my anchor is basically my jaw/ earlobe and still too high,I had an idea to attach my anchor point to my shooting glasses hanging down below my ear.
> These silly glasses got me on target,lol. I wonder if muscle memory would take over if I wore them enough?
> Unfortunately the photos are rotated
> 
> ...


yes to muscle memory. id rather shoot low than high, neck shot. but yea the glasses will work.


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Well here's the crazy part- the glasses worked great while standing 5 feet in front of the catch box , but threw the shot way off as I increased the shooting distance. I ended up taking the anchor off the glasses, and using the anchor point I've been using.
I guess it's all part of the fun- trying to figure out what's going on with all of the variables,what works and what doesn't !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Goood post


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Update-
I took Tremoside's advice today and tried the 2 target method. It worked great! 
(Unfortunately the photo is rotated again- got to learn how to fix that-)







This was my first and only attempt today but I was happy to see the improvement.
Next time I will make a couple of changes:
1) Because I hold the fork in my left hand, I should make the first target on the right side of the page. This way when I shoot the second target,my hand holding the slingshot won't be blocking out the first target.
2) I made the second target too close to the top of the page. This put the amount of correction about on the edge of the paper. It wasn't on purpose but it felt like cheating since I knew that I needed to correct to the top of the paper.
BIG thanks to Tremoside for this awesome advice!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Bill! Just work on your confidence and keep having fun! Cheers, :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

SocalBill said:


> I've searched but haven't found a solution yet.
> I shoot TTF. Today I shot some paper after watching an aiming video from Gamekeeper John. My grouping is decent and on center but all my shots are a couple of inches low, shot from about 5 feet from the catch box.
> After searching,I've tried these things:
> 1) Checked to see if I'm canting the forks. I even played around with canting them on purpose but it didn't bring my grouping up.
> ...


Excuse me Bill,
Do you shoot from only 5 feet from target?
If I understood exactly, maybe the problem is the curve of the ammo traiectory is still on the lower part so could be normal that the point of impact is lower than point of aim.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SocalBill said:


> Well here's the crazy part- the glasses worked great while standing 5 feet in front of the catch box , but threw the shot way off as I increased the shooting distance. I ended up taking the anchor off the glasses, and using the anchor point I've been using.
> I guess it's all part of the fun- trying to figure out what's going on with all of the variables,what works and what doesn't !


5 feet?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

brucered said:


> SocalBill said:
> 
> 
> > Well here's the crazy part- the glasses worked great while standing 5 feet in front of the catch box , but threw the shot way off as I increased the shooting distance. I ended up taking the anchor off the glasses, and using the anchor point I've been using.
> ...


Yes. My mistake. I correct it!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

At 5', I can almost reach out and touch the target.

I'm hoping both 5' and 5y are typos.


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> SocalBill said:
> 
> 
> > Well here's the crazy part- the glasses worked great while standing 5 feet in front of the catch box , but threw the shot way off as I increased the shooting distance. I ended up taking the anchor off the glasses, and using the anchor point I've been using.
> ...


Yes, 5 feet lol. I was watching a video by Game Keeper John where he suggested this. You can see ihim doing this starting at the 8 minute mark.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

There is no point in shooting from 5'. 5y, yes.

Normal is 33', the trajectory, hold, release and everything else will be negligent at that close. You won't be practicing anything.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

SocalBill said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > SocalBill said:
> ...


Sometimes I shoot very close from target, but only for the alignment R/L training, but I think it is useless for the up/down alignment.


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> There is no point in shooting from 5'. 5y, yes.
> Normal is 33', the trajectory, hold, release and everything else will be negligent at that close. You won't be practicing anything.


Thanks for your input. I just watched the video and thought I'd try Gamekeeper Johns advice. I will just practice from a greater distance.


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> SocalBill said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Interesting,thanks!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

At five feet you could throw the slingshot at the target at hit the center every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Cjw said:


> At five feet you could throw the slingshot at the target at hit the center every time.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya but I was trying to learn something from Gamekeeper John:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Understood. No offense to him or anyone else who does it,but I can't see it being helpful at all.

Go back to 5m and practice from there. Trial & Error, adjust as needed.


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> Understood. No offense to him or anyone else who does it,but I can't see it being helpful at all.
> Go back to 5m and practice from there. Trial & Error, adjust as needed.


Probably good advice. This up close stuff seems to be more trouble than it's worth. I generally shoot from 5-6 meters in the garage,or up to 33' when outside.

This was shot at 33'( not great, but I'm making progress!) :


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

What works for one person may not work for another. Like Bruce said trial and error. Should try dropping your anchor point, as ibojoe pointed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That is fine shooting from 33'. I'd be happy with an outting like that.

Remember...Aim small, miss small. It sounds hoaky, but it really works wonders.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I find that twisting the pouch thumb down helps my aim and flattens the trajectory with spin.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd think that 5ft would be great for practicing form on. Though bill - the pigeon target is pretty good shooting. Keep at it - also keep track of where you first and last shots are going and how the grouping is in-between (at 10m).


----------

